# Exclusive Car Care - Aston Martin Vantage Roadster & Full 22PLE Treatment



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*If you want to see daily updates and photos, please follow us on Facebook (be sure to "Like" us) or Twitter!!*​

Here we have a Aston Martin Vantage that had our paint correction treatment to remove all the defects and imperfections in the paintwork such as swirls marks, scratches and etching from bird droppings. Removing such imperfections *safely and effectively* is what we specialise in.

Owner also requested to have some long term protection applied so opted to have the full 22PLE Glass Coating treatment applied to the paint, trim and wheels. This durable coating will last 18-24 months on a daily driven car!

Once the convertible roof was dry I protected it with Gtechniq I1, this was brushed on and allowed to dry before a second coat was applied.










*A shot of some water beading after roof was dry.*










*Below are a few "before & afters" during the first stage of machine polishing*























































*Plenty of DA sanding marks left behind from the factory!!*






















































































































*Once the paint was corrected it was to time to refine the finish with a second stage of machine polishing. The second step utilizes a finishing polish and pad to remove any marring leftover in the paint from the first step which will add gloss and great clarity.*
































































*The carbon fiber diffuser was lightly polished with Menz 106 to restore some gloss and clarity.*










*With all the machine polishing stages complete and the paint perfected it was time to protect the paintwork with 22PLE VX1 Pro Signature Glass Coat.*










*The wheels, brake calipers and exhausts were protected with 22PLE VM1 Signature Rim & Metal Coat. This coating is specifically formulated to withstand extreme temperatures (up to 700°C), which makes it ideal for protecting such areas on a vehicle.. *



















*Windscreen was polished and then a rain repellent coating was applied.*










*High level of gloss and clarity to the paintwork..*





































*The sun showing the true defect-free finish of the onyx black paint. Look at that flake!!! *




































































































Thanks for looking!

*If you want to see daily updates and photos, please follow us on Facebook (be sure to "Like" us) or Twitter!*


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Wowzer! That is all.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That's pukka


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely awesome

:thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow that's stunning. Ill put one on my Xmas list. Lol


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

stunning work and very very nice motor


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! great pictures too!


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

First class work. Love the roof beading!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Real smooth job , superb finish :thumb:


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome Jay, never expect anything less from your work bud.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

can I ask what compound you used to remove the swirls and using what pad

TVM


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work, stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking finish with a ridiculous amount of flake pop.


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome !


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Your work never ever fails to impress Jay, it's always a pleasure to read your posts. :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Outstanding job Jay! :argie: Lovely pictures also!

Faysal


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The sun always comes out when Jay transforms :argie: Cracking job as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Top work as always!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Flake pop is intense! so intense im blind now!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks spot on mate.:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Ridiculous final finish, great work!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great work.
The Aston looks so fantastic on your finish pics:argie:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect work and awesome car


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Stunning work on a stunning car, loving that flake pop, great work Jay

Kev


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Just awesome, the finish is superb!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Quality as always!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful finish. Aston looking good.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking good Jay, I do love Astons


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Dift said:


> Wowzer! That is all.





dennis said:


> That's pukka





AaronGTi said:


> Absolutely awesome
> 
> :thumb:





puppag said:


> Wow that's stunning. Ill put one on my Xmas list. Lol





sristeve said:


> stunning work and very very nice motor





Bill58 said:


> Absolutely stunning! great pictures too!





explorer said:


> First class work. Love the roof beading!





Racer said:


> Real smooth job , superb finish :thumb:





cbr6fs said:


> Gorgeous





Mad Ad said:


> Awesome Jay, never expect anything less from your work bud.





Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning finish :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:





scrounger said:


> can I ask what compound you used to remove the swirls and using what pad
> 
> TVM





cotter said:


> Great work, stunning car :thumb:





Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking finish with a ridiculous amount of flake pop.





Prestige Detail said:


> Awesome !





alxg said:


> Your work never ever fails to impress Jay, it's always a pleasure to read your posts. :thumb:





Faysal said:


> Outstanding job Jay! :argie: Lovely pictures also!
> 
> Faysal





slrestoration said:


> The sun always comes out when Jay transforms :argie: Cracking job as always mate :thumb:





Keith_Lane said:


> Top work as always!!





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work there mate :thumb:





RobertUtley said:


> Flake pop is intense! so intense im blind now!





Gleammachine said:


> Looks spot on mate.:thumb:





dsms said:


> Ridiculous final finish, great work!





Deacon Hays said:


> Great work.
> The Aston looks so fantastic on your finish pics:argie:





TopSport+ said:


> Perfect work and awesome car





spursfan said:


> Stunning work on a stunning car, loving that flake pop, great work Jay
> 
> Kev





Ebbe J said:


> Just awesome, the finish is superb!





B&B Autostyle said:


> Quality as always!:thumb:





CleanMe said:


> Beautiful finish. Aston looking good.





Auto Detox said:


> Looking good Jay, I do love Astons


Thanks for the comments guys, it is always appreciated:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That is simply amazing.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

22ple are the products of the future..Stunning work there mate


----------

